
Macroscopic quantum entanglement achieved at room temperature - Fjolsvith
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/10/e1501015.full
======
pc2g4d
From 2015.

Related press release: [http://news.uchicago.edu/article/2015/11/20/strange-
quantum-...](http://news.uchicago.edu/article/2015/11/20/strange-quantum-
phenomenon-achieved-room-temperature-semiconductor-wafers)

In my naive reading this seems highly significant. But I really can't back
that up.

------
FatAmericanDev
Is quantum computing coming to the desktop?

